# Revelando el truco de hacer palomitas con el movil



## capitanp (Ene 19, 2009)

Aclaro que para mi este video es falso, lo que me lleva a la preocupacion de como se hizo

YouTube - Revelado el truco de hacer palomitas con el movil

quiero que se den cuenta porque es falso y comenten, mas adelante voy a poner mi explicación por que, (Pero es muy evidente  )


Salud[]s


----------



## mabauti (Ene 19, 2009)

espero que nadie de los que haya visto este video intente una cosa como esta :O


----------



## soschorni (Ene 19, 2009)

si no me equiboco, es para hacerle una broma a los compañeros. la palomita se hace con el microondas, si no me equiboco. Hizo vibrar las particulas de agua del pororo y se calento haciendo que se haga pochoclo. Es asi?


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 19, 2009)

Para mitos urbanos no hay como Snopes : http://www.snopes.com/science/cookegg.asp

Para aquellos que nunca hayan hecho en su casa pororo=pochoclo=palomitas=popcorn sepan que cuando explotan vuelan al carajo y para cualquier lado, al punto que en seguida se habria desparramado todo. No como esas que salen a una velocidad "sospechosamente" visible y para arriba, al punto de caer de nuevo en la mesa (como si alguien la hubiera tirado   )

Tal como dice el tipo habla al final del link,  editan el video para agregar la mancha voladora y borrar el maiz de la mesa, al explotado lo tiran desde arriba.


----------



## boximil1 (Ene 19, 2009)

no hay como el castellano y la pureza de voz de un grupo de Argentinos, de verdad, suenan de otra forma.
Luego de ver los videos en ingles este me hace sentir en casa, y adoro a mi hogar.:

YouTube - pochoclo con celular MITO VERDADERO?

luego de posicionarse en este podran ver otros similares.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 19, 2009)

todavia nadie me dijo porque este es fake


----------



## electrodan (Ene 19, 2009)

Espera que ya voy por el "microwave". jeje
Que tipo tarado. Mire si alguien hace eso en verdad.
En cuanto a por que es "fake", yo diría que:
-se nota que a la cosa blanca esa la mueven con un hilo o algo parecido.
-si prendiera un magnetrón al debajo de la mesa seguramente quemaría algo (el tipo, la mesa, el celular).
-dudo que el magnetrón funcione en esas condiciones (y tampoco me animaría a probar)
-quizás saltarían chispas (de eso no estoy muy seguro)
En fin, solo hay una forma de asegurarse:abriendo el microondas y poniendo el magnetron abajo de la mesa.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 20, 2009)

Una oportunidad mas

una pista


----------



## sony (Ene 20, 2009)

ahora si que la pusiste mas dificil capitanp


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 20, 2009)

Para que iba a usar un tercer cable de masa? Si total no lo iba a hacer funcionar


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 20, 2009)

Uhh que buenoo uno mas de la millonada de diagramas en Rusoo vaya a saber uno en que idioma..Por suerte con los simbolos nos entendemos igual los rusos y argentinos..No se si con los japoneses..Ellos deben tener su electronica propia con sus propias leyes fisicas creadas en sus supercomputadoras portatiles..Pero volviendo al tema si soy Ruso y mezclo un Kondenzátor con una Dioda(Diodo hembra[?] ) un transformadorrmátor y un Magnetron obtengo una Zareni ¿?¿?¿?
Dioss..Mejor no desarmo naaada agarro la hollita vieja de mi abuela y hago pororos pochoclos palomistas de maiz o como les guste!
Enn fiin sigamos con los nuestro que seguramente es mas interesante..Para todas estas cosas estan siempre un grupo de ignorantes que se creen Mac Gyber
Un saludon!


----------



## Guest (Ene 20, 2009)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> todavia nadie me dijo porque este es fake



¿no se hubiera frito el movil igual que la palomita?


P.D.: quiero una transistora.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 20, 2009)

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> Para que iba a usar un tercer cable de masa? Si total no lo iba a hacer funcionar




  

   Claro si no se pone el magnetron a masa dificil que funcione


----------



## Leon Elec (Ene 20, 2009)

Exacto, la masa del magnetron está en la propia carcaza del mismo. Al sacarlo del microondas, no tiene la masa el magnetron, por consiguiente, no hay flujo de microondas.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 20, 2009)

esto me lleva a preguntarme como se hizo el video...


----------



## boximil1 (Ene 20, 2009)

hola, no se ingles pero me asombra que pregunten eso.

por lo poco que he leido ese video es algun tipo de promocion o mas bien engaño para que la gente se tire hacia el blue thoot .
en funcion de eso deduzco que las empresas que estan atras de ese video son las fabricantes de celulares o sea empresas de mucho poder economico.

ya con eso se vuelve ridicula esa pregunta, es mas interesante preguntar como se hizo :
gootzila
el dia que paralizaron la tierra.
etc.
etc.

lo que si me pregunto yo es como nadie les metio un juicio por querer engañar a la poblacion en general.


----------



## electrodan (Ene 20, 2009)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> esto me lleva a preguntarme como se hizo el video...


Y crees que si de verdad prendiera el magnetrón ese (esa palabra ya me esta cansando) la cosita esa blanca saltaría así?
Además como ya dijeron también se habría cosinado el celular.
Y si... Ahora que me acuerdo el magnetron necesita tres terminales, para el filamento y el HV. Pero despues de todo ya lo habia dicho.


			
				electrodan dijo:
			
		

> ...dudo que el magnetrón funcione en esas condiciones...


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 21, 2009)

No solo el celular y el maiz..Sino tambien la mesa la mano del que agarro el celular y quien sabe que mas..Ademas para hacer esto hay que ser infradotadisimo o te tienen que drogar..Cualquiera de nosotros no lo haria!Jaja!..Yo mi celular no lo pondria ahi..De ultima si quiero saber que se siente me paro al lado de una antena muy potente o me voy a un hospital a jugar con los rayos X 
=P

Un saludo!=D
PD:Alguien sabe alguna otra forma de hacer pororo que no sea en una holla o microondas?


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Ene 21, 2009)

Segun mi simple y escasa traducción al ingles cuando dice en una parte del video:

             (((the setup is now complete and it´s time to make your friends crazy)))

             (((La instalación está completa y es el momento de volver locos a tus amigos)))

Es para hacer creer a sus amigos que hace palomitas con el infrarrojo del Telefono...Ese telefono es parecido a uno que tenia hace añoooosssss!.


----------



## Guest (Ene 21, 2009)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> PD:Alguien sabe alguna otra forma de hacer pororo que no sea en una holla o microondas?



En una sarten con papel de aluminio encima.

De echo las palomitas de microondas llevan una capa de grafito en la base para actuar de resistencia al paso de las microondas (nunca te has preguntado porque siempre hay que poner la bolsa del lado que dize?) y calentarse porque los granos de palomita no tienen agua y por tanto no se pueden calentar con microondas.

Un laser IR resulta perfecto para dar el timo, y casualmente hay uno lo suficientemente potente en cada grabadora de CD.


----------



## Guest (Ene 21, 2009)

.



Y COPITOS DE NIEVE ?

alguien sabe hacerlo ?



.


----------



## capitanp (Ene 21, 2009)

enca dijo:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rallando cubos de hielo


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 22, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> De echo las palomitas de microondas llevan una capa de grafito en la base para actuar de resistencia al paso de las microondas (nunca te has preguntado porque siempre hay que poner la bolsa del lado que dize?) y calentarse porque los granos de palomita no tienen agua y por tanto no se pueden calentar con microondas.
> 
> Un laser IR resulta perfecto para dar el timo, y casualmente hay uno lo suficientemente potente en cada grabadora de CD.



No nunca calente algo en el microondas..Soy mas casero para hacer palomitas ¬¬
Que potencia tiene el laser de un lector de CD`s si bien esta potencia es variable alguien sabe que rangos cubre?
Me gustaria probar eso...No para comer las palomitas porque voy a tardar un poquito en terminar de cocinar..Pero si solo es meramente experimental me parece interesante! ^^

Un saludo!


----------



## electrodan (Ene 22, 2009)

Ya hay un post sobre lasers de cd.


----------



## Guest (Ene 22, 2009)

enca dijo:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



celulas peltier


----------



## Guest (Ene 22, 2009)

la formula de copitos de nieve es un secreto guardado a diez llaves.





que es eso de "celulas peltier" ?





.


----------



## Guest (Ene 22, 2009)

enca dijo:
			
		

> la formula de copitos de nieve es un secreto guardado a diez llaves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un componente electronico que es capaz de separar calor de frio cuando lo sometes a X tension. En una de sus caras hay 150º, pero en la otra -65º. Le pones un ventilador delante que se pase el dia rayando el hielo que se forma en forma en la cara fria con la humedad ambiental y ya tienes nieve.

EDITO: me las estoy viendo, yo me refiero a la nieve nieve, es decir a la nieve de agua, no a otras nieves...


----------



## Guest (Ene 22, 2009)

en argentina se dice copito de nieve a un "alimento" dulce, es un palito que meten en algo asi como un tacho al que le dan vueltas y va formando una pelota que parece algodon. es muy pegajoso y el gusto es muy dulce.



            



.


----------



## defilippo (Ene 22, 2009)

no se llama algodon de azucar?


----------



## Guest (Ene 22, 2009)

siempre los conoci como copitos de nieve,


por mi barrio todos los fines de semana pasa el copero con un carrito motorizado al grito de CHICOS CHICOS A LOOOOOS COOOOOPOS DE NIEEEEEVEEEEEEEEEEE !


----------



## defilippo (Ene 22, 2009)

yo siempre le dije algodon de azucar  soy de gran bs as zona oeste.
que lindo cuando pasabba el pochoclero (asi le deciamos al "copero") se me cae un lagrimon


----------



## Guest (Ene 22, 2009)

enca dijo:
			
		

> siempre los conoci como copitos de nieve,
> 
> 
> por mi barrio todos los fines de semana pasa el copero con un carrito motorizado al grito de CHICOS CHICOS A LOOOOOS COOOOOPOS DE NIEEEEEVEEEEEEEEEEE !



Si en mi barrio alguien se haze llamar "el copero" y va por la calle al grito de: CHICOS CHICOS A LOOOOOS COOOOOPOS DE NIEEEEEVEEEEEEEEEEE !  Me da que aparece la policia nacional y se lia fina


----------



## Guest (Ene 22, 2009)

una cosa es una cosa y otra cosa es otra cosa,


no es lo mismo un pochoclero que un copero,


el pochoclero se dedica a vender pochoclo, mani, manzanita bañada en caramelo, garrapiñada, etc, etc, etc,


el COPERO se dedica exclusivamente a vender ese extraño mejunge llamado copito de nieve (por algo lo llaman copero)


----------



## Guest (Ene 22, 2009)

Hemp, que significara copero en tu pais ?





.


----------



## Guest (Ene 22, 2009)

enca dijo:
			
		

> Hemp, que significara copero en tu pais ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Copero no se, pero el que vende nieve acaba detenido


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 22, 2009)

Copero debe ser el que vende copos de maiz por logica...Supongoo..Como que lo detienen?que cargos le dan?


----------



## Guest (Ene 22, 2009)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Copero debe ser el que vende copos de maiz por logica...Supongoo..Como que lo detienen?que cargos le dan?




donde esta la logica ?, el copo no necesariamente tiene que ser solamente maiz,


----------



## Guest (Ene 22, 2009)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Como que lo detienen?que cargos le dan?



Narcotrafico.

Yo por copero me imagino un tio que venda copas para eventos deportivos.


----------



## alecmander (Ene 22, 2009)

un celular no tiene tanta potencia para hacer una palomita! eso es obvio! el video es fake!
como hicieron el video es irrelevante no tiene nada que ver con electronica...
truco de camara,edicion de video etc..
saludos


----------



## Manonline (Ene 22, 2009)

y quien dijo que tenia que ver con la electronica? jaja  en este foro podemos hablar de manicura si eso es lo que quisieramos.


----------



## Guest (Ene 22, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Elvis! dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





haaaaaa!, yo pensaba que ivan presos por contrabandear Manonlines

               


.


----------



## Manonline (Ene 22, 2009)

mmm... de algo me perdi jajaja


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 23, 2009)

Buenoo encaa...Tranquilo..Cada uno habla desde su propia logica..
Cheeee parece que Alecmander se quedo un poco atras  Todoo bien man!
Narcotrafico    Jajaja..Las autoridades si que ya no saben que cargos inventar!

Un saludo!


----------



## Manonline (Ene 23, 2009)

supongo qe lo decia x lo de copos de NIEVE jeje... 

salu2,
mano.


----------



## Guest (Ene 23, 2009)

.


Manonline, tene cuidado con los contactos con alto amperaje, fijate abajo las convulsiones de elvis despues de una descarga 


.


----------



## Manonline (Ene 23, 2009)

che, no te habras visto con el copero, no? jajaja


----------



## Guest (Ene 23, 2009)

.



solo lo corro para morderle la goma al carro


----------



## electrodan (Ene 24, 2009)

enca dijo:
			
		

> .
> 
> 
> Manonline, tene cuidado con los contactos con alto amperaje, fijate abajo las convulsiones de elvis despues de una descarga
> ...


Mira... Yo pensaba que lo peligroso era la tensión.


----------



## Guest (Ene 24, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> enca dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  bueeeeeeeeeeeeeenooooooooooooooooooooooo !

hasta para una broma hay que ser puntual en la pronunciacion de un mensaje   

te dejo una pagina que seguro te servira   
http://www.siafa.com.ar/notas/nota176/efectos.htm


.


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 24, 2009)

Ehhh parenla conmigo ehh!..Que yo sea haya resivido miles de descargas por jugar con mis inventos a lo Tesla no quiere decir q sea un conbulsionado 
Los q me conocen  saben q desde q entre en este foro ando dando vueltas por los temas mas alocados (Alta tension, Bobinas de Tesla, Bobinas de encendido controladas por 555, Flybacks y todas esas cosas)..Ehh y dejenlo tranquilo a mi ET bailarin   

Un saludo!

Muy bueno lo de las convulsiones ;-)


----------



## Leon Elec (Ene 24, 2009)

Ya me lo estoy imaginando a ELVIS! jugando con una bobina Tesla y cuando recibe una descarga, empieza a bailar como su E. T.


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 26, 2009)

Jaja..La Bobina Tesla que vengo diseñando ya hace bastante tiempo si me llega a descargar solo un poco de lo que los calculos dicen me deja bailando como mi E.T. pero en el cielo
Ya que el circuito primario esta alimentado por 25KV @ 60mA lo suficiente como para hacer saltar un buen par de chispas..Ah me olvidaba..El secundario tiene cerca de 1000 vueltas mientras que el primario tan solo 5       

Vamos a ver que que sale de todo eso...Si algun dia no contesto mas ya saben..Estoy bailando como E.T. y no puedo responder 

Un saludo!


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 26, 2009)

hola elvis, una pregunta sobre tu bobina Tesla. ¿el primario esta en espiral debajo del secundario? o sobre el secundario?  otra cosa, esos 25KV los generas con un flyback?

pd: ami tambien me gustan los temas alocados que mensionas

saludos!


----------



## arubaro22 (Ene 26, 2009)

ah me olvidaba, te deja bailando como tu E.T pero acostado en el piso


----------

